# The Skyscraper Center requires registration now!



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I was just going to The Skyscraper Center to get some routine info for a new Rate Our Talls thread.

This is what I saw:









I guess that's no big deal, but after I registered, I saw this:









I sure hope I don't have to see that every time I go there from now on! By the way, does anyone know why they changed the background from blue to black recently?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I didn't need to register.:hmm:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ That's strange. Yesterday the website said everyone needed to register.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I was one of those who cane onto the "Registration is required" notice on SkyscraperCenter.com, but when I visited that website today, the notice was gone.

CTBUH claims they are making big changes to their website, and I don't know if this supposed user registration system is one of those changes. If SkyscraperCenter is going to require people to register one day, and then don't the next day, then what was the point of something like this? I am not sure.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ I wish I had just waited for the website to not require registration! Now I get an annoying message each time I go saying "Welcome back".


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^ It turns out that the "Login Required" message at SkyscraperCenter only shows up when I am at my household, but at my workplace it doesn't. Nor does it show up when I browse in private (like turning on Incognito mode on Google Chrome). A website I could potentially visit frequently, and issues like these have to harden it all.


----------

